# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Вы готовы к «ИгроМиру-2014»?

## Labs

Уже не первый год Plextor отправляется на главную игровую выставку России – «ИгроМир», которая в этом году состоится со 2 по 5 октября в 1 павильоне выставочного центра «Крокус Экспо» (Москва). 2 октября доступ к выставке будет открыт только для специалистов и прессы, а вот с 3 по 5 октября любой желающий сможет посетить мероприятие.

Из года в год именно на этой выставке Plextor официально представляет свои новинки российским пользователям. В этом году посетителям выставки будут представлены SSD серий M6e/M6S/M6M.

Если вы активно посещаете страницы Plextor в социальных сетях – на Facebook и ВКонтакте, то вы в курсе последних новостей о выставке. Но если нет, то сейчас мы вам напомним, что же такое «ИгроМир-2014» и почему вам обязательно нужно там быть.

Прежде всего, «ИгроМир» – это уникальное мероприятие, крупнейшая в России выставка интерактивных развлечений, компьютерных и мобильных игр, игр для приставок, а также других видов электронных развлечений.

В прошлом году свыше 130000 человек посетили выставку и имели возможность познакомиться с новейшими продуктами более 150 компаний, включая, конечно, и Plextor.

В этом году организаторы ожидают еще больше любителей игр – 140-150 тысяч человек. Впервые в России пройдет Comic Con Russia – выставка популярных комиксов, фильмов, сериалов, компьютерных и настольных игр, аниме и манга. В рамках Comic Con будут организованы и встречи со звездами, в частности, мероприятие посетят Дэвид Ллойд  (известный британский художник, один из создателей графической новеллы «V» - значит Вендетта) и Миша Коллинз (звезда сериала «Сверхъестественное»). 

В общем, вам будет, чем заняться после того, как вы посетите стенд Plextor и поучаствуете в мероприятиях, которые для вас подготовили. Как вы догадываетесь, будет возможность выиграть и замечательные призы от Plextor.

Именно на «ИгроМире» вы сможете воочию увидеть Plextor M6e — первый сверхбыстрый твердотельный накопитель PCI Express, который оптимизирован специально для нужд профессиональных геймеров.  M6e отличает двухъядерный контроллер для серверов Marvell® 88SS9183 последнего поколения, синхронная флэш-память Toggle NAND Toshiba и встроенное программное обеспечение, разработанное специалистами Plextor. Интерфейс PCI Express накопителя M6e обеспечивает максимальные скорости последовательного чтения/записи 770/625 Мбайт/c. Вы готовы к такой скорости? Тогда не забудьте посетить стенд A10, где вас будет ждать компания Plextor.

Не пропустите самые интересные премьеры, конкурсы и розыгрыши призов, подарки, а также возможность первым познакомиться с уникальными технологиями будущего!

----------

